# 3d tv's any opinions?



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive been in search of upgrading my home audio and in the process decided i needed a bigger and better tv. So i went out to best buy and started checking out their 3d tvs. I had never tested one out before so it was a completely new experience and i didnt know what to expect.

I only got the chance to test 2 models out. The first was a 50' LCD Samsung which was very nice. There was a little noticable blurriness on scenes when the camara panned around to different scenes but it was ever so slight. The next was a 55' Panasonic Plasma. Everything was smooth and very very clear. I wish i could have studied what i liked about them a little more in depth but i was talking to a sales guy and that was my quick impression. Both had excellent picture quality and were very smooth and clear.

I guess my question is if you have any experience with 3d tv's whats your favorite model and what you think is the best out there. Im looking for a 50' or bigger but of course the bigger the better and should i go with Plasma or LED? 

i Know when dealing with 3D right now there really isnt a budget friendly set out yet i just kinda wanna hear reviews and opinions on whats out for now.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My opinion is that even if you love 3D, there isn't enough content to justify buying a new set, even if you look at what's in the pipeline. In 3 years, re-evaluate.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah i completely agree with your opinion, either way i need a new tv though i just dont know if 3d is what i should buy right now. 

Its not often though that i have a few thousand to throw towards a tv so i cant really buy a tv now and in 3 years buy a new one although it is an option. But thanks for the input


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I actually had my first demonstration of 3DTV a couple of weeks ago they were the big Sony and Samsung LCD TV's and I have to say I came away very impressed, the depth that it gave to PQ was quite unique and they also showed video games in 3D which was fun and I can see that is really worth more input, even when switching 3D on for non 3D content still gave good depth and an extra layer which I found quite enjoyable


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've seen the Samsung LED and was not impressed, lots of ghosting. The Panasonic plasma was much better, but still, at the price premium for the TV, and the glasses, and only 2 major motion pictures available (Monsters v Aliens, Cloudy...Meatballs, am I missing some?) I can't see a reason to pick one up now.

In 3 years, when it makes sense, the TVs will be 20-30% less, the glasses 50% less, and the products better from years of ironing out the wrinkles. All the folks that invested $1000s now will be kicking themselves and sick of watching Monsters v Aliens.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Marshall you need to put the glasses on when in 3D mode or else you will see ghosting :heehee:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

My problem is, nothing seems to be standardized and the media seems lacking. I could really see the home 3D market die off before it ever really gets a chance to take off. I still have mixed feelings about 3D on the big screen. I enjoyed Avitar, but for the most part, how much does it really improve a movie?

Just get a projector and screen.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

recruit said:


> Marshall you need to put the glasses on when in 3D mode or else you will see ghosting :heehee:


And, don't forget to turn them on...assuming your batteries are charged. Nope, it's still there on the Samsung LED. I'd get used to it after about 5 minutes, and then I'd notice it again and it would drive me nuts.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Generic said:


> My problem is, nothing seems to be standardized and the media seems lacking. I could really see the home 3D market die off before it ever really gets a chance to take off. I still have mixed feelings about 3D on the big screen. I enjoyed Avitar, but for the most part, how much does it really improve a movie?
> 
> Just get a projector and screen.


And Avatar isn't even out yet, but Cloudy...Meatballs is? That speaks volumes to me. Even James Cameron, the biggest proponent of 3D out there, doesn't think the consumer tech is up to snuff and the market is ready.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I've yet to see the Panasonic offerings but will try and do so, as I said earlier I was impressed with what I saw and if it is an option you can have then brilliant but the TV's can still be used in standard mode HiDef and they also excel in those areas too.


----------



## m560jldom (Jul 21, 2010)

I would wait before buying a 3d tv. I would go for a lcd or led tv.
plus 3d glasses are expensive.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For what it's worth...I think the argument is a little specious, but they do have history on their side: http://gizmodo.com/5592956/is-3d-already-dying


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm perfectly happy with my regular LED. Like i said in another post when the twins get old enough to know they might be able to talk daddy into it, well as long as mommy says it's ok.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

bambino said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my regular LED. Like i said in another post when the twins get old enough to know they might be able to talk daddy into it, well as long as mommy says it's ok.


I understand that i just loved the picture off the 3D i thought it was awesome. 

Off topic though i love your truck in your picture, im assuming thats yours? I have a 2004 dodge ram im getting reay to cam and all its my baby haha


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

graydodge14 said:


> I understand that i just loved the picture off the 3D i thought it was awesome.
> 
> Off topic though i love your truck in your picture, im assuming thats yours? I have a 2004 dodge ram im getting reay to cam and all its my baby haha


Thanks for the complement she was my baby i use to call her my big red corvette untill an unfortianate accident took her away from me:crying:.

As far as the 3d i waited inline for 10 minutes to check out the 3d sets but got tired of waiting but sooner or later i want to see one.

Oh, back to the truck, when my twins get old enough i want us to build a fire breathin early '70s pickup:T.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ahh thats to bad to hear my buddy has a chevy and he put a cam in it and i have to say there one of the easiest trucks to make run fast. Im tempted to buy a early 80s or late 70 model chevy and completely rebuilding it. My dad has a 69 camaro that we rebuilt when i was younger.

but as far as the tvs 3d seems like a pretty exciting option to people so i can see having to wait that long. Im really coontemplating on a panasonic vt series as i hear there the top of the lines out right now.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From what i've been told chevys are the easiest to squeeze power out of without breaking the bank.
I just can't wait for my twins to be old enough to help with a project like that and hope they are interested.:sn:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I pulled the trigger on the UN55C7000 yesterday. Even if 3D goes belly up, it's a decent TV. Plus, I got the tv, player and starter kit for $2399 with 36 month/0% interest.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Did you get the twin glasses pack and Monsters vs Aliens disk with it? also look forward to your comments when you get it up and running


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

FlashJim said:


> I pulled the trigger on the UN55C7000 yesterday. Even if 3D goes belly up, it's a decent TV. Plus, I got the tv, player and starter kit for $2399 with 36 month/0% interest.


I look forward to see your opinion on the tv as well so let us know. I have the day off so i think most of it will be spent at best buy checking out the differences in the brands.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

recruit said:


> Did you get the twin glasses pack and Monsters vs Aliens disk with it? also look forward to your comments when you get it up and running


I got the UN55C7000, the starter kit (movie, 2 pairs of glasses) and the Samsung 3D Blu-ray player for $2399.

Greydodge, I bought it at Conn's. I'm not sure if all stores have the "in-store sale", but the one in Houston on I-10 near Bunker Hill does until Saturday.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

FlashJim said:


> I got the UN55C7000, the starter kit (movie, 2 pairs of glasses) and the Samsung 3D Blu-ray player for $2399.
> 
> Greydodge, I bought it at Conn's. I'm not sure if all stores have the "in-store sale", but the one in Houston on I-10 near Bunker Hill does until Saturday.


That is a very good price then Jim, they are selling for £2699 over here in the UK which would relate to quite a few more $$$


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

I may check out if any stores in other towns do shipping, but tomorrow im gonna go to an actual home theater store instead of best buy.

I googled the stores in San Angelo (where i go to school) and it seems they have 3 or 4. I dont know what brands any of them carry or if they have viewing rooms or anything but its worth a shot and hopefully theyll have some nice stuff. 

I just cant seem to get away from the Panasonic vt25 preferably the 65 inch :bigsmile:, even though the price isnt very appealing i think its amazing. I watched it again today in Best buy and they played the video that makes you look like your actually in a raft and your white water rafting and the effects it gave off were stunning, the way the water seemed so life like and like it was splashing you in the face i found unbelievable. I have yet to thoroughly examine the Samsung but for the price im gonna give it a good test out. 

I know i seem so undecesive and like ill never buy one, but im sure yall understand wanting to buy the best available for the price and the longer i wait the more cash that accumulates so im not breaking the bank come buying time.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

graydodge14 said:


> I know i seem so undecesive and like ill never buy one, but im sure yall understand wanting to buy the best available for the price and the longer i wait the more cash that accumulates so im not breaking the bank come buying time.


It took two years of casually looking at (and drooling over) TVs for me to finally decide on one. In fact, just one day before I saw that deal, I had decided to NOT get 3D. When I saw the price, I figured why not, the TV kicks butt by itself.

Take your time. They only get cheaper over time.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

While i was poking around Bestbuy tonight after the rush had cleared i saw a 3-D set up and being that i haven't seen what it looks like yet i had to check it out, they were showing an outdoor documentry called "A River in Danger" i must say it was not what i was expecting it was really cool all the images were just that, 3-D and crystal clear, allmost felt like part of the action. After that one they showed an animated movie (not sure what) and it was equally impressive.:T Now i just need the twins to get older so they can be the ones to talk me into buying one of those sets that way when the wife gets upset about it i can blame it on them.:heehee:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

bambino said:


> While i was poking around Bestbuy tonight after the rush had cleared i saw a 3-D set up and being that i haven't seen what it looks like yet i had to check it out, they were showing an outdoor documentry called "A River in Danger" i must say it was not what i was expecting it was really cool all the images were just that, 3-D and crystal clear, allmost felt like part of the action. After that one they showed an animated movie (not sure what) and it was equally impressive.:T Now i just need the twins to get older so they can be the ones to talk me into buying one of those sets that way when the wife gets upset about it i can blame it on them.:heehee:


I felt the same way when I first saw it, I really was not expecting to be surprised but the quality was very impressive and that will hopefully be my next upgrade, but bigger screen the better, I would say at least 50" and above!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Likely, that was the Panasonic plasma. Go from that to the Samsung LED, and you'll notice the ghosting on the Samsung.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll find out tonight as i am getting the upgrade itch for one, the one i saw certainly had my attention.:sn:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Likely, that was the Panasonic plasma. Go from that to the Samsung LED, and you'll notice the ghosting on the Samsung.


I only saw Sony and Samsung 3DTV's but I have heard from people that the new Panasonics are the best ones to go for, I will have to try and get a demo of one.


----------

